# Signs of birth



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

So, Arabella is in her kidding stall! The soonest she is supposed to be due is Thursday or Friday but she is looking like she's gonna pop! Her udder is developing (2nd freshening) We've seen udder developement for a couple weeks now. Lets discuss other signs of labor  how do you know your girls are almost ready? Last year Bella had few or subtle signs. I checked on her and she seemed fine, then 15-20 minutels later she is Bellering and in full labor! It was all over in 20 minutes . . .


----------



## DaisyMayFarm (Jan 19, 2013)

Well, considering I freaked and thought Daisy was in labor on Friday night, called my dad over to build a makeshift pen under the porch because it was pouring rain, only for Daisy to never go into labor..... Her ligs are still there, just low and mushy. I'm nearly ripping my hair out over this!


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

LOL! Yes, Bella's ligs have not completely loosened yet either, but they are mushy feeling etc . . . I saw her hold her tail funny (kinda arched) a couple times today, and I saw her babies moving quite a bit! So fun! But can be frustrating waiting and not knowing.

We took her to a completely new place to kid so we took her friend with her. She headbutted her friend as we were waiting on my husband to put straw down. Grumpiness seems to be one of her things too lol! But we didn't want to really upset her if she really isn't gonna go for several more days.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

sounds like she is close....she will be restless...bag will be full and tight...babies dropped..ligs gone...and goo on some...My Misty kidded today.no goo at all..until she pushed and got things going....and the easier tell tell sign? Hooves hehe


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Ive been fooled twice in the last few weeks. One was huge & about ready. Ive never had anybody with white goo they just stream the amber & pop in an hour or two.
I brought her in but could still see kids movin & kickin. I spent two nights with her convinced it was time. Everytime Id try to leave she'd grunt like "Hey dont leave me, here I go!" And this doe is not real fond of me either. Turns out it was me who was a week early.
To top that, she usually has quads. There was only 3. 
Went fishin couldnt find anything. Called a friend. "Do you feel any bones"? Duh on me.
How will this help you? Beats me


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol..I always tell people.a due date is an estimate not a promise lol this year is certainly proving that true lol


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Ligaments that are gone and full tight udder are what I go by.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

They love to keep you wondering, they are so great at that. 

Watch for the bag, but I have noticed that they really do not always totally lose their ligs. I noticed the ladies that have kidded several time before will kids without the ligs totally gone most the time. 
Look for her to get up and down, sit weird to what she normally does, paws at the ground, and she talks a little more then normal.

Good lock and happy babies


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

LOL! Hooves sure would be a big indicator! I don't see a lot of restlessness, but didn't last year either. No goo last year either. We will see! I want to say it won't be tonight. Her udder is developing still, but it is not full. And her ligs just don't seem ready, yet . . . She sure is grumpy with the other goats though lol! Still eating just fine. We are fairly certain she will go this week. She was with the buck for 3 weeks just to make sure of breeding, but I am sure she was in full heat when I put her in. So based on that and based on how she is acting I say this week!! 

Which is kinda bad, we are having cold temps


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

happy Kidding...cant wait to see pix : )


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

They will often stand off by themselves apart from the main herd.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

OK, so this morning we have a bit of amber goo (I have not seen her lose her plug, but I may have missed it as my hubby has done chores quite a bit over the last few weeks for me) Udder is still not full, but definately has a bit in it! Eating well, not restless yet (Never got restless last year) I'm not saying it will be today, but its definately getting close I think!


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Of course it might be today, becasue why not?! EVERY animal wants to give birth during a snow storm don't they?!?! LOL!


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Uh oh! Tail is arched and her vulva is swelling a little and pink . . . do you think she will have them soon? Udder is still not full. Still eating, not restless, and was loving attention . . .


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Not much change since this afternoon. So I don't think it will be tonight but she might surprise me  She is so hard to read! But I think even though she is puffier in the rear she is just too perky yet.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

No babies yet . . . Tomorrow is her first possible due date (150 days from breeding) so it can be any time now! She looks exactly like she did yesterday afternoon though. A little puffy on the rear, mushy ligs, developing udder but not full by any means. hooked tail. 

We took her friend away from her yesterday as she kept beating her BFF up which is not normal. And she is perfectly content to be alone right now. Not normal . . . She can be the loudest most unhappy goat on the planet and right now she is content to be alone. I say soon lol!


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

OK, I think she had me snowed lol! She seemed to progress yesterday fairly quickly in a few hours, but then there has been NO change since . . . 

Tomorrow is her soonest due date, what are the chances she will hold them just to torment me and keep me sleepless ROFL!

One thing I did notice is that her belly didn't seem so large tonight, like the kids have moved??? Ligs feel the same, udder is the same . . .


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

They love to keep us guessing don't they? Mine is due tomorrow, I thought for sure she was going to go yesterday, and then....nothing. Just keep an eye out, they can't keep them in forever! 

Good luck!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Poor Devin. You bet she will hold on just to torment you. Any hollowness in the flanks?


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Yep, just to torment! She totally had me convinced last night, but after checking on her several times through the night (she's a 1/4 mile away! lol) she is happy as a lark this morning.  Silly girl, I think she just wanted my company. 

Today is her first possible due date so maybe today. I hope she gives birth during the day, I'm SLEEPY lol!


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

I am not sure about the hollow in the flanks, but I wasn't looking for that, so next time I am down I will take better notice! Thanks! Her rump is flatter, her udder is about the same (about the 1/3 of the size she was as a producing FF last year) her ligs still feel mushy, maybe slightly more loose, not real sure. Her vulva is a bit puffier than yesterday, so I know she is progressing. I want to be there, since its so cold out to make sure the babies will be good, but what do you want to bet she will keep me coming only to have them after I leave! He breathing was just a tad laboured at 1am, only to be completely normal at 4am and 8am.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: I know what you are going through.:crazy:


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

LOL! I have been busy this morning muding seams in my own baby's room (working on the nursery!), so I just got back down there to check on her. Her flanks ARE more hollow! and her tail ligs are definately looser now! It has to be today, tonight or tomorrow RIGHT???? LOL! I have seen her do a funny hollowing of the back a couple times in the last 12 hours, I don't know if she is just stretching, getting comffy or things are moving around . . . Udder still looks and feel the same so far.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Doe code of honor, doesn't give a perfect time, when they will kid. 
It is so frustrating and tiring, having to go check on them but, it is something we must do.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Oh I so feel you. Mine is hollow has been for almost 2 days, udder was good size and filled more last night, ligaments have been very hard to find last almost 48 hrs!


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Sounds like we are in the same boat! I don't mind that she is holding them, it has been in the low teens at night. If she can just make it through tomorrow night then the lows will be in the upper 20's and low 30's, much more to my liking! High's getting into the 40's and 50's and sunshine!!! I think I am axious about it because I am AFRAID they will be born in this stinky cold weather!  I actually would kiss her if she will hold through friday night . . . 

Just checked on her and she was the same as this afternoon.


----------



## Dkids (Mar 1, 2013)

I have 2 prego goats do not know when they are due it is their and my first time but was just told about the CDT shot can I give that to them when they can go into labor any time?


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

I was told to give a CDT about a month before labor. I wouldn't think that giving one now would be an issue, but hopefully someone with a bit more experience can answer you more fully.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

No change this morning, hoping she will make it through at least one more night! Then it gets warmer!!! Was down in the middle of the night again and she was content and sleepy so I knew she wouldn't go. Just one more night, just one more! LOL! :laugh: She had me all convinced a couple days ago . . . now nothin!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hope she holds out for you.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Its lookin good, she still looks the same as yesterday with absolutely no change! She is real cuddly, but she has always been that way with me (I bottle fed her)


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

Can't wait to see some pictures of the bundles of joy. She will go soon I'm sure and with any luck it will so smooth and quick


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

Will *go* smooth


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

I have been keeping an eye on her closely as last year it was BAM, we got babies lol! I hope it goes that quickly this year, but I don't want to miss it, its so cold! Evidently she is built to be a momma, though as people talk about hours of labor and I swear 100% truth that she was in labor for not more than 20 min last year! I checked on her and she was standing and eating and looking good, and then 15 min later I hear this MAAAAA, run to her side and she's gotta baby comin out and one right after that one, all done in 10 min with ZERO noticable signs that it was gonna happen (except her due date which she dilivered on) Kinda scary it was so stinkin fast! 

I will post pics as soon as I can after they get here! I've got the camera all charged up! LOL! I take more pics of my animals than I do my kids LOL!  I know the babies are OK so far as they are moving all over the place, and she is just massive. Its so funny to see this bulge moving around lol!


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

So . . . I was starting to think she had me fooled and she wouldn't go until the next possible due date, as there was no change for quite a while. Just checked on her though, and she is puffier than she was! Maybe she was just being a good girl and avoiding all those awful temps! The 10 day forcast is looking much nicer with most of the lows being in the 30's instead of the teens! highs in the 40s and 50s!!! I was just out checking on her in a thick sweatshirt . . . Phew! missed the nasty stuff! :thumb:


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

And we have goo! LOL! Maybe tonight!  we'll see if she's just playing me or not lol!


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

I think you're more anxious than her!! Lol


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

She is totally playing me! ROFL! No babies yet, thought she was having contractions earlier today, sat with her a while and nothin! ROFL!


----------

